# Ideal budgie weight?



## Mumbles (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi just wondering if anyone weighs their budgies often and what the ideal sort of weigh range is? I have a pair of 6 month old budgies

Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Just like with people, budgies' weights will vary.

The ideal weight for American/Pet type budgies is often between 25 -39+ grams, averaging 35, based on body size.

English budgies average is around 45 grams with it ranging from 42 grams to 60+ grams depending on body size.*


----------



## Mumbles (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you my two English budgies are it the right weight bracket then


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Ideal*

Weighing your budgies on a gram scale, easily found in kitchen dept of a Wal mart type store is the fastest way to check the general health of a budgie or any bird that just looks a little off or fluffed. Weigh your budgies regularly say once a weel in AM before breakfast. Chart the weights and note any excessive weight change up or down. Check quality of droppings and activity level. The combo will give you a good clue if your little ones are not feeling well. There are many symptoms you can check but these are easy for anyone and the results are fast. The only caution is during budgies first 2 years as this is the time that a budgie goes through growth spurts when the bird may be a little thin and then gain a lot of weight. It is pretty amazing how such a little bird takes only 2 years to grow while people 20 + years. So remember to be patient as your young birds may act out a little as they learn to deal with hormones etc that are part of the birds life cycle just as they are for human teenagers. Best wishes for you and your little ones. Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------

